# Can't delete this attachment



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

deleted


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ok it's deleted.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It would have been absolutely terrible if it were my RSXW!*


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> ok it's deleted.


Thanks!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hope is lying.

None of her goodies were deleted.

I just got back from a fishing trip in Canada. A fly-in over the Tundra where Hope's and her husbands wooden cabin sets.

I noted her lingerie items were hanging on the line to dry. Man! That bra takes a lot of women to fill it. 

The Canadians were pre-tipped off that my "armed" band of Yankee Argonauts were going fishing. 

I was sensed by the Red Queens's Harpies. They live in a cave near @Hope1964 cabin. That makes me suspicious of my neighbor to the North.

The De Haviland Beaver Sea Plane that I was in does about 90 to 100 mph in cruise mode. 

These female devil Harpy flyers are not of this Earth and could easily match the planes speed.

They came up out of nowhere. I hid underneath the four Army duffle bags behind our seat.

The pilot was scared spit-less! My retired Army buddies laughed nervously trying not to appear "skeeered".

They kept asking me who these Hags were and why they were looking in the planes windows.

I remained mute. I am not permitted to mention "Her" name or existence verbally. Like a Melodic Trill, [potion or spell] my words are so powerful, such that when my vocal chords utter HER real name they penetrate all birds of HER feather, from one end of space to the other. I will be triangulated "on" in a flash. 

Then so, my head to be separated from my body...my body torn to shreds, my sack with SunCMars in it........ left, un-molested. as they were with Red Dog, in my last incarnation. Those Orbs be Eternal. No Witch has the power to rend them to dust, nor crushed under their Red toe-nailed Feet. But I do not want them in the Queens display case....for her to fondle and to lick. They will not gain a new body when in her possession.

Only my completing the God desired rotation and gaining Maturity and Wisdom shall pass them to some other realm. I refuse to grow and learn...so happy am I swimming in this soup of Life.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I want some of what YOU got.


----------

